# Bike to work scheme - recommend good bike shop



## Thirsty (12 Apr 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing a bike under the Bike to Work scheme.  

Apparently, I have to find a bike shop to give me a quote for what I want first & I'm hoping someone can help..

I don't want a 'mountain bike' or 'racing bike' type of thing and most of these 'Superstores' seem to employ young people who have no idea of what I'm talking about...sigh.

Anyway as someone who has fond memories of the old 'Princess' and 'Chopper' bikes, can anyone give me a recommendation of where I can get a bike that will be/have

- a big fat, *comfy *saddle for my big fat backside!
- basket/carriers for work stuff
- step through space (what used to be known as a 'girls' bike!)
- higher handle bars (don't want to be leaning forward on wrists)
- simple gear system
- mudguards (why don't bikes have these any more!!)

.... feeling very old now & wondering if I'm bonkers doing this at all!


----------



## sustanon (12 Apr 2012)

sound like you need a high nelly

[broken link removed]


----------



## Thirsty (12 Apr 2012)

Thank you for that.  I need a bricks & mortar shop though.


----------



## sustanon (12 Apr 2012)

why? they have a premises...
[broken link removed]


----------



## dogfish (12 Apr 2012)

Hi.  You have not said where you are. I go to Richies in Swords, Co. Dublin.  Once you buy a bike off him it has free service for life ( still have to pay for the parts unfortunately).  Had mine serviced on Monday.   

I have one of the racer bikes, 18km a day round trip to work.  

Have you looked at a hybrid bike.  It is nice and light and has a straight handlebar.  No matter which store you go to just make sure that they have a good after care service.  If you are going to be cycling every day to work little things will require maintenance. 

You might want to consider getting a gel seat cover and a good pair of cycling shorts also but this will depend on how far you intend to cycle. A good pump is very important.  If the tyres are at full pressure you get less punctures.


----------



## tester1 (12 Apr 2012)

Eurocycles  have a good selection.... check their website for locations.


----------



## huskerdu (12 Apr 2012)

What you are looking for is a tourer bike, sometimes these days, they are called hydrids. They never have mudguards and a carriers but they are always available.

Here are a few options for you to think about. 

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

You are right, you need a bricks and mortar shop where you will get advice and will be able to test drive the bike. 

If you live in South Dublin, I am recommend two bike shops that are long established and have good staff that will help you find a suitable bike

Joe Dalys in Dundrum
Hollingsworth in Templeogue and Kilmacud.   www.bikez.ie


----------



## huskerdu (12 Apr 2012)

Thirsty said:


> Apparently, I have to find a bike shop to give me a quote for what I want first & I'm hoping someone can help..



The scheme works like this

You find a bike you want to buy and get a Pro-Forma invoice ( like a quote) from the shop, with the total cost including any accessories you intend buying (mudguards, lights, helmet, carrier, pump etc).

Your employer pays the shop directly and takes the money from your gross pay.


----------



## Thirsty (13 Apr 2012)

Huskerdu - perfect that's exactly what I was looking for!  Thank you!


----------



## TarfHead (13 Apr 2012)

dogfish said:


> Hi. You have not said where you are.


 
If you're on the northside of Dublin, I recommend Duff Cycles - Donaghmede & Santry (Omni). We have bought 4 bikes from them in recent years, including a fold-up one I bought under the cycle to work scheme last year, and my wife's bike which matches the description of your requirement.

IMHO, they don't suffer from "_young people who have no idea of what I'm talking about_".


----------



## truthseeker (13 Apr 2012)

I wouldnt recommend Hollingsworth in Templeogue, never found them helpful, and have been living in the area over 30 years.

I would recommend [broken link removed] in Tallaght. Absolutely brilliant staff - years of experience and knowledge.

Purely on good price Id recommend The Cycle Superstore in Tallaght, but they do tend to have young staff who may or may not know whats going on with us older folk - they do have older staff as well and plenty of high nellie style bikes - got my own hybrid there.


----------



## michaelm (13 Apr 2012)

huskerdu said:


> The scheme works like this
> 
> You find a bike you want to buy and get a Pro-Forma invoice ( like a quote) from the shop, with the total cost including any accessories you intend buying (mudguards, lights, helmet, carrier, pump etc).
> 
> Your employer pays the shop directly and takes the money from your gross pay.


Well different employers may do it differently.  In my case I just get a quote for a bike and gear to the amount I want to spend.  My employer then issues me with a voucher for that amount which I give to the bike shop against whatever I ultimately decide to buy.


----------



## mcaul (24 Apr 2012)

another vote for Joe Daly in Dundrum - sure he kitted Stephen Roche out since he was a nipper. - What better recomendation would one need!!


----------



## Teatime (29 Apr 2012)

I heard recently that the bike-to-work scheme is subject to widespread abuse - people are buying all kinds if things (e.g lawnmowers, white goods etc) and getting the shops to issue receipts showing bikes or bike equipment. 
It's a bit disappointing really. Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## huskerdu (29 Apr 2012)

Teatime said:


> I heard recently that the bike-to-work scheme is subject to widespread abuse - people are buying all kinds if things (e.g lawnmowers, white goods etc) and getting the shops to issue receipts showing bikes or bike equipment.
> It's a bit disappointing really. Anyone else hear about this?




Yes, I have heard of shops with a reputation for issuing fake receipts. 
Presumably this only works if the company turns a complete blind eye also.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Apr 2012)

huskerdu said:


> What you are looking for is a tourer bike, sometimes these days, they are called hydrids. They never have mudguards and a carriers but they are always available...



A touring bike isn't always a hybrid. Just be careful what you ask for. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touring_bicycle
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_bicycle

Thirsty -  I'd picky somewhere that its handy to bring the bike back to get it serviced etc.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Apr 2012)

Teatime said:


> I heard recently that the bike-to-work scheme is subject to widespread abuse - people are buying all kinds if things (e.g lawnmowers, white goods etc) and getting the shops to issue receipts showing bikes or bike equipment.
> It's a bit disappointing really. Anyone else hear about this?



Have to say everyone I know has used it to buy bikes and cycling gear.


----------



## apollo11 (14 May 2012)

Hi Thirsty ... I'm in the same situation as you.  I went around last Friday and tried out a few.  I think I've pretty much settled on the Trek Allant WSD.  Really comfy.  Nice saddle, h/bars further towards you, step through, rack for basket if you so wish, and ... mudguards.  Trek would be stocked by a lot of bike shops.  If you haven't already purchased, try it out.  I was originally going for the one I liked the look of, but tried this one and 'the look' [a bit more high nelly than mtb] grew on me very quickly .  Should retail btwn 575 & 595.


----------



## Thirsty (15 May 2012)

Thanks for that Apollo - I sat on the fence for too long & missed the purchasing window so will have to wait till the next opportunity comes along later this year, but I'll keep your recommendation in mind!


----------



## Marion (13 Oct 2012)

Are these e-bikes covered under the scheme?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/oct/12/e-bike-european-craze-uk

Where can they be bought in Ireland?

Marion


----------



## huskerdu (13 Oct 2012)

Marion said:


> Are these e-bikes covered under the scheme?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/oct/12/e-bike-european-craze-uk
> 
> ...



Looks like they are. The official definition is below

"The exemption covers pedal bicycles and tricycles, and pedelecs (an  electrically assisted bicycle which requires some effort on the part of  the cyclist in order to effect propulsion). "

http://www.revenue.ie/en/business/paye/guide/employers-guide-paye-definition.html#section6.6

I have heard that loads iof bike shops sell electricb bikes.  I know I am biased, but its a lot of money when you could just pedal. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Gordanus (14 Oct 2012)

I got a Kellys Athena bike for my commute.  Included mudguards, carrier, stand, lights, new helmet, locks, reflectors...everything I could think of.   Delany's on Harolds Cross Bridge - great shop.


----------

